# Embroidery Markup



## AhmedT (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello,

How much mark-up do you guys put on the merchandise when you supply it for the customer. Say you order a quantity of 10 polo's. I charge a 60% mark-up on every piece i purchase for our customers plus the cost of embroidey, but sometimes the garment seem overpriced for some of the customers. Just curious on what is the average embroidered charge when it comes to marking up their shrits. Thanks lot!!!


----------



## stitch27 (Dec 1, 2010)

the average charge would depend upon the average quantity I guess,i would definitely go lower than that if the quantity is huge. but then again to each his own, It would also depend on the company overhead etc

Tony
Stitch27


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I normally mark the item up 25% and build all of my charges into the service.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

For the average sweat or polo I figure in my wholesale embroidery price + cost of garment & add approx 35%. Then I add my shipping charges & digitizing as a seperate line items. I mark the t-shirts & less expensive items up more. I always take into account the size of the order, how many garments I'm supplying and what the customer is bring in to be decorated.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

WOW! ! No wonder embroiderers are going out of business right and left. You all are leaving tons of money on the table.

For only 10 shirts, I keystone my cost of the shirt. My embroidery is retail cost as well ($1.25/1000 or $15 min). If is a good customer, I will show a discount on the cost of the shirt, say 10 or 20%, but not the embroidery. I never give contract embroidery prices to small orders.

If they think the cost of the shirt is too much, then let them pick a less expensive option.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

You need to know what it costs to run your business and then price from there. I also use a copy of T-Boss, the program is old and the support was terrible but I can say I don't lose money anymore. There are other programs out there but most are either really overpriced or just plain lousy.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

jtrainor56 said:


> You need to know what it costs to run your business and then price from there. I also use a copy of T-Boss, the program is old and the support was terrible but I can say I don't lose money anymore. There are other programs out there but most are either really overpriced or just plain lousy.


Exactly ! ! 

Too many embroiderers / clothing decorators think they are making money when they are really working for nothing. Me, I rather do nothing than work for nothing.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

AhmedT said:


> How much mark-up do you guys put on the merchandise when you supply it for the customer. Say you order a quantity of 10 polo's. I charge a 60% mark-up on every piece i purchase for our customers plus the cost of embroidey...


Garment Only For 10 shirts - 100% (Cost $10 --> Sell $20+tax) add decoration and setups to this.

I might drop that a bit for larger orders. (100+, 250+, 500+, 1000+)
I don't sell wholesale as I usually only deal with the end user.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Wholesale is usually 50% of retail...I charge retail for the garment plus embroidery but I will reduce the cost of the embroidery for larger orders but the garment stays at suggested retail.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Our minimum embroidered and supplied polo is $30. It doesn't matter if it only cost us $3 or $10. We discount at qtys of 24/48/72/144 and that is about it. Our regular customers get a somewhat smaller price but we still make money on the deals. 

Otherwise we flat rate plain old embroidery for 4" logos at $8 and 4" lettering only at $5. Second locations get a discount. So if the retail on a garment is $30 and we put a logo on it we charge $38.


----------

